# When to expect a period after stopping buserlin



## Mp2009 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello,
I started my first cycle of IVF, and after taking buserelin for 23 days, i went for a scan where they found a polyp, which now needs removing via a hysteroscopy. However since stopping the buserlin i still have not had a proper period. I had a 1 off light bleed around 14 days after stopping, but still not come on my period.
Does anyone know when a period normally starts in these situations. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no 'normal' time frame after using buserelin. It can take anything from a few days to a few months! I'm afraid you just have to wait it out. Try wearing your best underwear with no pant liners, bound to start within an hour then


----------

